#kubuntu-council 2018-06-18
<santa_> yrp
<santa_> * yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk, Sure thing, I am happy to do that. I'll take a look at the article. I suspect that the migration back to MS is a done deal however. As I understand it the new Mayor has a strong relationship with M$
<ricktimmis[m]> I've got hold of contact details for KDAB, the folk that have been working with Munich. I'll give them a ring a little later. They have offices in Macclesfield UK and I will be visiting family there in August. I will try to arrange to go and visit them and build some Community Relations.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, I think clive was refereing to the comments, in that is says some departments may be switching to 18.04 LTS in the meantime
<ricktimmis[m]> OK, I have posted a comment in the comments thread on their site, and I will continue with the reach out, you never know what the possibilities might be.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-beaver-upgrade.html
<ahoneybun> afternoon folks.
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-20
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/8sa1bi/kubuntu_rules_best_linux_flavor_for_a_strong/
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-22
<davenx> hi
<davenx> there's anybody who can help me with an issue on Discover Software Center
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Try in #kubuntu
<davenx> thx
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-17
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> How does anyone feel about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1883374
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Should we remove the older MD5'?
<mparillo> I vote yes (not that I get a vote). An MD5 is not secure in the sense you don't want that algorithm protecting your home banking. But on an ISO download page it is really there to ensure that the download was received intact, and I think it is good enough for that. It is the PGP key that paranoid downloaders check to make sure the ISO image on the server was not compromised. So, I think the practice of letting the old MD5s
<mparillo> age out was reasonable. For example 19.10 goes EOL next month. That said, (1) removing the inconsistency is a good thing and (2) responding to bugs is also a good thing. Who doesn't get annoyed with WONTFIXes.
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-18
 * valorie votes yes as well
<valorie> how are you, @ahoneybun?
<valorie> we should have gotten an email from Karl about helping with the website but I've not yet seen it in moderation
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been better tbh. I'm at the ER due to chest pains and stomach pain.
<valorie> yikes!
<valorie> I was at the ER for chest pain last month and that was no fun
<valorie> although they scrurried me right in because I had called my doctor first
<valorie> *waiting* in the ER is unbearable
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's not too bad here but still no fun.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> EKG is good and they have blood work to review with me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> All good on blood work. They think it's my meds
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm glad to hear you're relatively okay Aaron. Keep us updated
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> With me I've had a COVID scare. I got tested today and get results within a few days
<valorie> yikes!
<valorie> you two take care of yourselves!
<valorie> tsimonq2: were you exposed to someone who tested positive?
 * valorie got the test too, and it was negative
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yes I was
<valorie> is that person now ill with covid?
<valorie> that's scarier than (&^*^$&^
<valorie> I was out today and wore my mask....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> She's 19 and I'm 18, and we're both relatively fine
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thankfully I'm not ill
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not badly anyway
<valorie> most young people don't get very sick
<valorie> the ones who do.... that's the frightening part
<valorie> effing baffling disease
<valorie> and we have so little testing in this freaking country
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I've heard anecdotal evidence that I should stay away from Ibuprofen
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, and the tests take three freaking days. That's the bad part
<valorie> last I heard, less than 2%
<valorie> mine took a few days, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> In WI though, or at least Brown County, I do know we have extras
<valorie> but I was pretty sure it was going to be neg.
<valorie> for me it turned out I was just super-low in potassium
<valorie> weirdness
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm about 50/50 on it, although I won't go into detail on what I did with this particular female friend of mine :P
<valorie> ha
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :)
 * valorie hands out the condoms
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<valorie> no kidding, always wear a raincoat
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Hahahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Always bro
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Morning, I vote yes on MD5, sounds like you guys are running close to the line but are all OK. … @tsimonq2 if (fishing) { wearing_weelies = true} else {set fishing = false}
<mparillo> Sounds unanimous.  Closing https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1883374
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I see no need for the md5
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> FYI, I am talking to a couple of archive admins to get Plasma 5.19 into groovy. It needs 2 new source packages reviewed which are not in debian, which is rarely a quick process.
<valorie> thank you @RikMills!
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-20
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks @RikMills hopefully it'll progress well.
